# Biggest PITA Pen to date.



## Brooks803 (Jun 9, 2015)

I will just say this took FOREVER to finish (literally!). I think the rest will become transparent once you see it 

































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## MarkD (Jun 9, 2015)

That's sweet! Is the blank one of yours?


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 9, 2015)

MarkD said:


> That's sweet! Is the blank one of yours?


 
Nah it's one of the ribbon acrylics from bear tooth woods. My customer picked it out. I try to only make pens from my own blanks, but I do make exceptions from time to time.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 9, 2015)

Johnathon, did you use the torch method to get the clear look? Stunning!!!


----------



## mmyshrall (Jun 9, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > That's sweet! Is the blank one of yours?
> ...



Jonathan,

Branching out into demonstrators, are we?  Looks good!  :good:


----------



## BSea (Jun 9, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Johnathon, did you use the torch method to get the clear look? Stunning!!!


Something tells me the torch method wouldn't have taken forever.  Looks like a ton of finished inside sanding.

Very cool, but I'm not a fan of that much transparency. But the job you did is fantastic! :good:


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey, I think I see sanding marks! :biggrin: JK! Nice work! I like transparent pens, but the pain of finishing the inside has kept me from trying to make any yet. Now if someone would just make some magic polishing fluid.... :biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Jun 9, 2015)

Jonathon thanks for sharing I find it hard to separate the origin of the blank but you certainly had a fair amount of it.

Without reservation this is one of your very best pens IMHO and I am one of your very consistant admirers of your casting and making.

This masterpiece has a place in with the best pen I have ever seen up till today made by Skippy totally different both definitive. You make them for a living Skippy makes them for fun.

If there are honours to be had in pen making this pen belongs in the House Of Fame.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 9, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Johnathon, did you use the torch method to get the clear look? Stunning!!!


 
I seriously considered giving it a try, but after all the work to get it turned flush cap to body and finishing the outside...I couldn't bring myself to put a flame to it and risk having to start all over!



mmyshrall said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkD said:
> ...


 
Yeah I asked (more like suckered!) into it. I know I'm complaining about it all, but I'm honestly happy that I did it. I learned SO much figuring out the easiest way to do the job. This definitely don't be the last one I do like this.


----------



## magier412 (Jun 9, 2015)

I think that is outstanding!  Beautiful pen


----------



## southernclay (Jun 9, 2015)

Can I order this but the 8mm version? :biggrin:

Very impressive man, always is but even more so with this one.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't believe Shea is going to allow this one to leave the farm.


----------



## builtbybill (Jun 9, 2015)

Phenomenal pen, I cannot imagine how long it must take to make something like that.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 9, 2015)

How many hours did it take to polish the inside so well?


----------



## elkhorn (Jun 9, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## vakmere (Jun 10, 2015)

Now this is cool. Time and effort well spent. Unique craftsmanship.


----------



## Si90 (Jun 10, 2015)

Superb. Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## ttm7 (Jun 10, 2015)

awe   some


----------



## ttm7 (Jun 10, 2015)

please share how to polish inside; i have ideas but ?


----------



## wyone (Jun 10, 2015)

so what.. you are selling this for $19.99 now??  cause I would take it..    

such a talent you have.. not just in the skills.. but the ability to be that creative.. amazing


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like you forgot to paint the tubes.  I can understand if you want to just sell it at a discount.  Would you take $25?  I'll PM my address 

Beautiful pen.


----------



## BSea (Jun 10, 2015)

SMJ1957 said:


> Looks like you forgot to paint the tubes.


I know!  

But that's Jonathon.  A big picture guy that ignores the details.:tongue::biggrin:

I just wish I *ignored* the details as well as he does.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 10, 2015)

hewunch said:


> I can't believe Shea is going to allow this one to leave the farm.


 
She's learned to enjoy the $ more than the pen! Besides...when she learned what I was making I was "asked" to buy extra material. Ya know, just in case I had a blowout or something 



thewishman said:


> How many hours did it take to polish the inside so well?


 
The cap took a good 3+ hrs. Then I figured out how to mechanize it...and the body only took 45min-1hr.

The section I had to do entirely by hand since it's so small and thin in places. That took FOREVER! Plus I accidentally put a deep scratch in it at the end of the process and had to start all over


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 10, 2015)

BSea said:


> SMJ1957 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you forgot to paint the tubes.
> ...


 

:biggrin: Forest for the trees Bob....Forest for the trees


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 10, 2015)

Jonathon,

That is a contest award winner!  Beautiful!  Definitely front page material.


----------



## wyone (Jun 10, 2015)

no question about front page material...  I keep looking at the pictures and saying.. wow..  if I only had that talent...


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 10, 2015)

mbroberg said:


> Jonathon,
> 
> That is a contest award winner!  Beautiful!  Definitely front page material.


 
Thanks Mike! It'd be awesome if it did make the front page! Haven't had that honor in quite some time.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 10, 2015)

Oooh that's nice!


----------



## jsolie (Jun 10, 2015)

What a gorgeous pen!


----------



## Stevie Ray (Jun 10, 2015)

Absolutely amazing. Very nice pen...


----------



## hornet406 (Jun 10, 2015)

Amazing.  Absolutely superb finish. Well done!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 10, 2015)

You're getting pretty good at this stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jun 11, 2015)

Amazing and beautiful


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Everyone for the kind words!!



dalecamino said:


> You're getting pretty good at this stuff :biggrin:


 
Thanks Chuck! I still learn something new with each pen I make :glasses-nerdy:


----------



## wizard (Jun 12, 2015)

*Absolutely Beautiful Jonathan !!*

Ok....Let me think about this...I leave my driveway .. Take left on Mullins...right on Beechnut ...then onto Loop 610 South and get on the U.S. Interstate Highway 10 ... Then it's a 13 hour straight shot to Aiken, S.C.
I WANT THAT PEN !!!!!!  IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Doc


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 12, 2015)

FRONT PAGE!!!!! Congratulations Jonathon :wink: well deserved!


----------



## Darley (Jun 12, 2015)

Nicely done, you must have gone on few blanks, as to pin chuck this is like working with porcelain


----------



## jeff (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow Jonathan that is a really amazing pen, congrats on making the front page.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats on the front page, well deserved!!!

Mike


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 12, 2015)

wizard said:


> Ok....Let me think about this...I leave my driveway .. Take left on Mullins...right on Beechnut ...then onto Loop 610 South and get on the U.S. Interstate Highway 10 ... Then it's a 13 hour straight shot to Aiken, S.C.
> I WANT THAT PEN !!!!!!  IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Doc


 
That's pretty much how to get to the house...if you get here by 6 I'll have dinner ready for ya :eat::highfive:

Thanks Doc!!!



Darley said:


> Nicely done, you must have gone on few blanks, as to pin chuck this is like working with porcelain


 
Thanks! Nah...it just took 2. One for the cap and section and the other for the body. I got lucky and didn't snap anything. Plus I make my mandrels out of soft materials like Derlin so it won't scratch the insides.



jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


 
WOOHOO!!!! Thanks Jeff! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 12, 2015)

Freakin' awesome, Jonathon.  Congrats on the front page!


----------



## RKB (Jun 12, 2015)

...on the cover of the Rolling Stone...:biggrin:    Great Blank and pen.  Congrats

Rod


----------



## 76winger (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like you conquered the PITAs, it looks wonderful!


----------



## wyone (Jun 12, 2015)

OK see now we want directions on how you make the mandrels


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 13, 2015)

Jonathon
This work of ART may be the finest looking pen to grace the forum.
Absolutely stunning craftsmanship.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 13, 2015)

Amazing work. I hope the customer appreciates the time that went into this one. Getting the cap and body flush with the thread work and ribbon alignment... whoa. I know it took me a lot of time to figure that out on the pens I make, but I'm not cutting my own threads! Thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## George417 (Jun 13, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks EVERYONE for the kind words & support!!!


----------



## Wolfeman46 (Jun 15, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ossaguy (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow,that's a stunning pen!!!

Congrats on the front page,too!


Steve


----------



## schreiber (Jun 20, 2015)

This pen is sick!
I just ordered a bunch of those blanks in various colors.
Thanks for sharing this with us :^)

ETA: It'll be quite some time before I can do anything like that (if ever!) but I have a target now.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks again everyone!


----------

